
Bits of Empathy – talk about loneliness, relationships, family, and career - s1mpl3
https://bitsofempathy.co/
======
s1mpl3
Hey folks,

It took me a couple days but I put together
[https://bitsofempathy.co](https://bitsofempathy.co) to create a space for
talking about things like loneliness, relationships, family, and career. It's
less about giving advice and more about showing empathy. Surprisingly, that
might just be what we need in order to solve our own problems. Hope this can
help someone. Would be grateful for any feedback as well.

